# اللحام



## hishamna (2 ديسمبر 2009)

تستخدم عملية اللحام بهدف وصل المعادن ببعضها ، حيث يتم تسخينها وتسييلها وربطها ببعضها ، وبعد ذلك تصبح القطعتان الموصولتين في قوة المعدن الأصلي أو أقوي منه ،والمخاطر المصاحبة لعمليات اللحام تشمل: الدخان ، الأبخرة السامة ، المواد الصلبة المتطايرة ، الحرارة العالية ، الإشعاع الضوئي.
_*أنواع اللحام / القطع:*_

1- اللحام بالغاز *Gas Welding*
2- اللحام الكهربائي _*Arc Welding*_
3- القطع بالأوكسجين _*Oxygen & Gas Cutting*_


المتطلبات العامة:_*General Requirements*_ 

‌أ-_منع ومكافحة الحرائق_:

1-في حالة عدم إمكانية إبعاد الشئ المراد لحامه من مكان العمل ، يتم إبعاد جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال لمسافة لا تقل عن 35 قدم (11 مترا) من مكان اللحام.

2-في حالة عدم إمكانية إبعاد الشئ المراد لحامه ، وفي نفس الوقت عدم إمكانية إبعاد جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال من مكان اللحام ، يتم استخدام ستائر أو أغطية مناسبة لعزل الحرارة ، والشرر ونواتج اللحام. كذلك يتم تغطية جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال بواسطة مواد غير قابلة للإشتعال ورش الأرضية أسفل مكان اللحام بالماء لإطفاء الشرر المتطاير.

3-توفير معدات مكافحة الحرائق المناسبة قرب مكان اللحام للإستخدام الفورى في حالة حدوث حرائق (أجهزة الاطفاء المناسبة ، مكرات الحريق Hose Reels ، ......).

4-تعيين مراقب للحريق (_*Fire Watch*_) تكون مهامه الأساسية مراقبة الشرر المتطاير والناتج من عمليات اللحام في حدود مسافة 35 قدم (11 مترا) مع ضرورة عدم ترك مكان اللحام إلا بعد مرور نصف ساعة علي الأقل من إنتهائه.

5-ضرورة التأكد من خلو مكان اللحام من المواد الملتهبة أو الغازات القابلة للإشتعال وذلك بإجراء القياسات اللازمة بواسطة أجهزة قياس نسبة الغازات القابلة للاشتعال بجو العمل.

6-عدم السماح بإجراء أية أعمال لحام أو قطع في البراميل المستعملة إلا بعد تنظيفها تماماً والتأكد من خلوها تماماً من المواد القابلة للإشتعال.

‌ب_-الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين_ _*Personal Protection*_ 

1-ضرورة استخدام واقيات العين والوجه المناسبة (نظارات اللحام ، واقى الوجه الخاص باللحام) مع استعمال عدسات ذات فلتر مناسب لنوع اللحام وحجم الإلكترود.

2-استعمال القفازات المقاومة للحرارة ، الأوفرولات القطنية ذات الأكمام الطويلة وتكون بدون جيوب. كذلك ضرورة عدم وجود ثنيات في البنطلون ويغطي الحذاء. وهناك أكمام واغطية خاصة للذراعين والساقين. 

3-استعمال حذاء واقى مناسب وأيضا يمكن استعمال مريلة من الجلد. 

ج-_الحماية الصحية والتهوية المناسبة_

من الممكن أن تكون تهوية مكان اللحام من التهوية الطبيعية أو التهوية الميكانيكية.

1-تكون التهوية الطبيعية كافية إذا كان المكان المخصص لعمليات اللحام لا تقل مساحته عن 10000 قدم مربع وسقف هذا المكان لا يقل عن 16 قدم. 

2-في حالة عدم توافر الشرط أعلاه وبالتالي عدم كفاية التهوية الطبيعية لمكان اللحام يتم استخدام التهوية الميكانيكية ، مثل التهوية الموضعية بجوار عملية اللحام حيث تقوم بسحب الأبخرة المتولدة من عمليات اللحام بسرعة كبيرة إلي فلتر خاص. كذلك يمكن استخدام شفاطات لتغيير هواء مكان العمل بحيث يكون في حدود 20 مرة بالساعة. 

‌د-_تصريح العمل للأماكن ذات الوطأة الحرارية العالية_ _*Hot Work Permit*_

ضرورة عمل هذا التصريح (بعد التأكد من توافر جميع شروط السلامة) وذلك قبل مباشرة أعمال لحام.







▪ اللحام بالغاز _*Gas welding*_

يتم لحام المعادن بواسطة الحرارة الناتجة من المشعل (Torch) الخاص بالأوكسى أسيتلين حيث يقوم المشعل بمزج الأوكسجين مع الأسيتلين بنسبة معينة وإشعالهما ، واللهب الناتج يستخدم في عمليات لحام المعادن.

•في عمليات اللحام بالأوكسي أسيتلين ، يكون الأوكسجين في إسطوانة والأسيتلين في إسطوانة أخري ، ونظرا لوجود هذين الغازين تحت ضغوط عالية يتم استخدام منظمات للضغط علي كل إسطوانة ، ويتم توصيل الأوكسجين والأسيتلين من الإسطوانات إلي المشعل بواسطة خراطيم بحيث يكون لون خرطوم الأكسجين (أخضر) ولون خرطوم الأسيتلين (أحمر) ويتم بعد ذلك خلط الغازين وإشعالهما بواسطة المشعل كذلك بواسطة مقدمة المشعل (_*Torch Tip*_).

•لا يزيد ضغط التشغيل لغاز الأسيتلين عن 15 رطل علي البوصة المربعة تحت أي ظرف من الظروف ، حيث يكون غاز الأسيتلين غير مستقر في الضغوط أعلي من 15 رطل علي البوصة المربعة وقد يحدث له تحلل يؤدي لحدوث إنفجار كبير.

•ولتلافي حدوث هذا التحلل وبالتالي حدوث الإنفجارات ، يتم تخزين الأسيتلين في حالة سائلة في إسطوانات خاصة يوجد بها حشو من مادة سيليكات الكالسيوم كذلك مادة مذيبة مثل الأسيتون الذي من خواصه إمتصاص 400 ضعف حجمه من الأسيتلين عند درجة حرارة 76 درجة فهرنهايت.

•يتم تخزين إسطوانات الاكسجين علي مسافة لا تقل عن 20 قدم من إسطوانات الغازات القابلة للإشتعال ,مع استخدام حاجز ارتفاعه لا يقل عن 5 قدم ويتحمل الحريق لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة.


▪ اللحام الكهربائي _*ARC Welding and Cutting*_ 

يستخدم اللحام الكهربائي الحرارة الناتجة من التيار الكهربائي لإذابة وتجميع أجزاء المعدن ببعضها.

•يجب توصيل الجسم الخارجي لماكينة اللحام بالأرض *Earthing* ، ويتم ذلك بتوصيل ملقط الأرضي بطاولة اللحام أو بالمعدن المراد لحامه.

•يتم استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة وعلي وجه الخصوص واقيات العين ذات عدسات بفلاتر الخاصة وحسب قطر الإلكترود.

•_عند توصيل ماكينة اللحام ، يجب أخذ المتطلبات التالية فى الإعتبار_:

1-توصيل الجسم الخارجي للماكينة بالأرض.
2-توصيل مفتاح قاطع للكهرباء بالقرب من ماكينة اللحام للإستعمال في حالات الطوارئ.
3-وجود قاطع كهربائي فيوز (*Fuse*) أو قاطع للتيار (_*Circuit Breaker*_.


----------



## azcoop (13 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## osama20100 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

_ جزاك اللـــــــــه خيرا نرجوا المزيد_


----------



## عمر كاممل (15 مايو 2011)

الموضوع رائع وجميل ونرجو منكم المزيد 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

